# Dealing with death



## drew18 (Nov 10, 2011)

A student at my school recently passed away, and I'm curious on how to approach death. I didn't talk to her much, but saw her through common friends and what not. What are some thoughts and verses to go through? Thanks.


----------



## rbcbob (Nov 10, 2011)

Just to get this started for you, how about:

James 4:13 Come now, you who say, "Today or tomorrow we will go to such and such a city, spend a year there, buy and sell, and make a profit"; 14 whereas you do not know what will happen tomorrow. For what is your life? It is even a vapor that appears for a little time and then vanishes away. 15 Instead you ought to say, "If the Lord wills, we shall live and do this or that." 16 But now you boast in your arrogance. All such boasting is evil. 17 Therefore, to him who knows to do good and does not do it, to him it is sin.


----------



## moral necessity (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazon.com: Luther: Letters of Spiritual Counsel (9781573830928): Martin Luther, Theodore G. Tappert: Books

Luther: Letters of Spiritual Counsel - Martin Luther, Theodore G. Tappert - Google Books

I found this to be a good reference to have during these times. There's a whole section in here of things he said to comfort others during the time of death. Several of his own children died at a young age. One of the sections was recalling the last few moments of his young daughter's life, while he was comforting her and his wife through this event. I found it very edifying, as he drew them back to a proper perspective of God's good will through it all. 

The second link goes to the online version, so you can read it now. The section on the bereaved begins on p.53, and the section on the sick and dying is before that. 


The excerpt regarding his daughter is on p.50,51, and is worth a quick read by everyone who has children. It is quite sobering.


Blessings!


----------



## Andres (Nov 10, 2011)

drew18 said:


> A student at my school recently passed away, and I'm curious on how to approach death. I didn't talk to her much, but saw her through common friends and what not. What are some thoughts and verses to go through? Thanks.



Hi Drew, I lost both of my parents this year. They were both still fairly young (dad 55, mom 53) so I've done quite a bit of thinking on the subject of death in the last months. Could you be a little more specific on what questions you have or what thoughts you're mulling over?


----------



## Tim (Nov 10, 2011)

Are you looking for comfort at this time?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 10, 2011)

Dealing with Death was Tabletalk magazines theme last month, the Ligonier website may have uploaded the articles from the magazine.


----------



## Berean (Nov 10, 2011)

Rufus said:


> Dealing with Death was Tabletalk magazines theme last month, the Ligonier website may have uploaded the articles from the magazine.



Good suggestion, Sean. Here's the October issue. Reformed Articles | Learn Reformed Theology at Ligonier.org


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 10, 2011)

It is hard and takes time. When I was in middle school (13 years old) an older kid at another school I only meet 2 or 3 times (on the socceer field) commited suicide. That one act strated my fight with depression that goes on to this day. 

All I can say is do not do what I did and ignore feelings and bottle them up or you will hurt yourself emotionally. Death is not a good thing and is horrible.


----------



## drew18 (Nov 11, 2011)

My thoughts were more towards being able to talk to others and encourage them in the middle of their suffering. I haven't experienced any close deaths yet so maybe this is some sort of preparation for myself in the future.. 

I am deeply sorry for your loss Andrew. Thanks for the responses!


----------

